# Dubai-Sharjah...a different perspective..:)



## mseif_99 (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

Hoping to have some advice from you guys here, so here is the issue:

I'm an Architect, and I've been offered a job offer for AED14,000 which I'm ok with. My firm is in Sharjah, which adds to the salary being enough for a decent life (or as I assume to be hopefully...smile )

What I was thinking of is to live in Dubai..smile, Quite strange, ain't it?..big_smile, but considering the higher quality of life in Dubai, and that commuting & events are located mainly in Dubai, so why not?! Also regarding traffic, I assume this way I'm moving against the flow of the norm for UAE residents heading to Dubai in the morning/evening, so I guess that won't be an issue (I guess)!

Any one has had the same thinking? or better, actually done it? Would be nice to hear from you..

Thank you all for your time..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes traffic from DXB-sharjah is not that heavy in the mornings.

However I dont see many advantages you will get by living in Dubai which you cant access living in Sharjah, except maybe guaranteed electricity , which is not true for some towers in Sharjah in the summer. 

Obviously it will make sense to check for places in Mirdiff, Rashidiya , Abu Hail or any of the areas around Garhoud.

Also for some reason, no matter what time of day i have been there, there is always congestion and tailbacks when entering Sharjah from Dubai.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I live in the Marina and right now work in the industrial area of Sharjah. About a 45 minute commute each way after I learned my way around a bit.

If I was going to stay working in Sharjah I would probably check out the Bur Dubai area, but I like to drink occasionally. If I didn't have the demon rum issue I would live around the Cornish area of Sharjah.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Bur Dubai to Sharjah should not take more than 20 minutes if there is no traffic. However, like Tropicana pointed out, there are traffic issues in Sharjah at odd times of the day (I have personally encountered very slow moving traffic and jams on friday or saturday evenings from Sharjah to Dubai though it is supposed to be "against the traffic" time). Also depends on where you are going to work in sharjah.


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey there,
That's exactly what I'm doing now and have been for about 1.5 years. I live in Mirdif and work in the Sharjah University City area. My morning commute takes about 15-20 minutes, while in the afternoon it takes me about 30 minutes to get back. I love it! While you're close to Sharjah, you live in Dubai and are close to entertainment areas. (that 20 AED extra taxi fee for crossing Sharjah border may add up if you tend to go out several times per week) Personally, unless I lived in a villa, I wouldn't live in Sharjah. 
Message me if you need more info.


----------



## mseif_99 (May 15, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I live in the Marina and right now work in the industrial area of Sharjah. About a 45 minute commute each way after I learned my way around a bit.
> 
> If I was going to stay working in Sharjah I would probably check out the Bur Dubai area, but I like to drink occasionally. If I didn't have the demon rum issue I would live around the Cornish area of Sharjah.


Well, the drinking or partying issue is not for me though, so I guess that wont be a problem..I was looking for a better infrastructure, transport system, activities and events near-by...etc. As I know & have researched, Sharjah is a different whole thing, albeit not a bad option to consider...


----------



## mseif_99 (May 15, 2012)

Alina B said:


> Hey there,
> That's exactly what I'm doing now and have been for about 1.5 years. I live in Mirdif and work in the Sharjah University City area. My morning commute takes about 15-20 minutes, while in the afternoon it takes me about 30 minutes to get back. I love it! While you're close to Sharjah, you live in Dubai and are close to entertainment areas. (that 20 AED extra taxi fee for crossing Sharjah border may add up if you tend to go out several times per week) Personally, unless I lived in a villa, I wouldn't live in Sharjah.
> Message me if you need more info.


These are impressive durations.....As i quoted earlier, one of the main advantages in Dubai is the much more developed infrastructure, allowing me or my wife to use the bus network or the metro as I do not expect to have a car once I arrive..


----------



## cchel (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, I am also working in Sharjah. I looked around a lot. You might try around Mirdiff - good deals and close to Emirates Road - easy access to Sharjah, but in Dubai. I have decided to drive a little further and found a place in Jumeira Village right off Emirates Rd - easy access for me for fun stuff in Dubai at night and on the weekends - and easy access to get to Emirates Rd to drive to work - I am in the Sharjah Free Zone at the Airport....


----------



## mseif_99 (May 15, 2012)

Alina B said:


> Personally, unless I lived in a villa, I wouldn't live in Sharjah.
> Message me if you need more info.


Thanks Alina.....sorry missed that the last post..

I know that the rent for a decent apartment in Dubai is equal to a similarly decent apartment with a waterfront in Sharjah.., which is somehow confusing. 

Any tips or recommendations?..


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

mseif_99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping to have some advice from you guys here, so here is the issue:
> 
> ...



I'm confused. You say that being in Sharjah is something that makes the salary more acceptable, then say you are thinking of living in Dubai. How does the company being located in Sharjah make the salary more acceptable if you are going to live in Dubai. Which means not only paying the higher housing costs but adding to that commuting costs (up to AED 24/day in Salik plus petrol, etc). I don't think living in Dubai a bad idea, I just don't get your thinking.


----------



## mseif_99 (May 15, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I'm confused. You say that being in Sharjah is something that makes the salary more acceptable, then say you are thinking of living in Dubai. How does the company being located in Sharjah make the salary more acceptable if you are going to live in Dubai.


I meant that with this salary, it would be more than enough in Sharjah. I know Dubai would be more expensive, which means I would have to compromise (ie; having a smaller apartment for example).

Living in Dubai is for me a desire for a more established & well developed living, as long I can afford it having in mind that not all of the two worlds would be gained.




fcjb1970 said:


> Which means not only paying the higher housing costs but adding to that commuting costs (up to AED 24/day in Salik plus petrol, etc). I don't think living in Dubai a bad idea, I just don't get your thinking.


I don't get it..every time you cross from Dubai to Sharjah & vice versa, you have to pay for it? I thought that was just for taxis..


----------

